# The end of an era: New Orleans Hornets will be packed away after game against Mavs



## girllovesthegame

> Sometime around 10:30 or so Wednesday night, New Orleans Hornets equipment manager David Jovanovic will zip up the final logoed roller bag, the last Creole blue uniform neatly tucked away inside, have it carted out to the corridor in American Airlines Center and hauled to the team bus for the journey to the team's charter flight back home.
> 
> And an era will end.
> 
> Jovanovic has been the keeper of all things Hornets since the team's inception in 1988, the man who has folded countless uniforms emblazoned with the name of two different cities, and a patch recognizing a third during an exile in which the team's nickname actually appeared on jerseys instead of the home city.
> 
> Nearly 230 different players have worn the colors, modified through the years, either in the team's birthplace of Charlotte, or in New Orleans, where the club relocated in 2002, or in Oklahoma City where it spent two refugee seasons following Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> A quarter century of Hornets history goes into mothballs following Wednesday night's season finale against the Dallas Mavericks as somewhere around 12:01 a.m. on Thursday New Orleans' NBA team becomes the Pelicans.
> 
> For Jovanovic, who answers to the nickname "Big Shot," a designation bestowed upon him by former Hornets player Rex Chapman, the emotions will be somewhat conflicted.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2013/04/the_end_of_an_era_new_orleans.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im ready for the Pelicans...too bad NBA.com is screwing people for $45 for a friggen T shirt right now though.

Fly Pelicans!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im ready for the Pelicans...too bad NBA.com is screwing people for $45 for a friggen T shirt right now though.
> 
> Fly Pelicans!


A $45 t-shirt? Which one are you looking at?

http://store.nba.com/family/index.j...&fbc=1&fbn=NBA+Team+Name|New+Orleans+Pelicans


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I swear I saw a regular Pelicans Tee for $45 not even a week ago. Those prices look better.


----------



## girllovesthegame

$45 sounds like a price that may be found at hornetsnestonline.com. I always found their prices to be crazy.


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm definitely considering getting a Brow jersey. I just want to see what the home, road, and alternates turn out looking like.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This will be the first time I bought New Orleans pro basketball gear. I have always hated the colors and logo. I love the team and it was tough to not want to rep them in the world. I had two Hornets shirts I got as a promo giveaway some where, but the logo for the company that sponsored it was as big as the Hornets logo. Couldn't bring myself to pay for a teal shirt with a stupid cartoon hornet on it. Now Im going to get a Pelicans sticker for the truck to go with the LSU Tiger and Saints Fleur de Lis.

Also lets all toast to the end of Bee-fense. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> This will be the first time I bought New Orleans pro basketball gear. I have always hated the colors and logo. I love the team and it was tough to not want to rep them in the world. I had two Hornets shirts I got as a promo giveaway some where, but the logo for the company that sponsored it was as big as the Hornets logo. Couldn't bring myself to pay for a teal shirt with a stupid cartoon hornet on it. Now Im going to get a Pelicans sticker for the truck to go with the LSU Tiger and Saints Fleur de Lis.
> 
> *Also lets all toast to the end of Bee-fense.* :cheers:


:cheers:

It's time to change the color scheme in this forum.


----------



## RollWithEm

girllovesthegame said:


> :cheers:
> 
> It's time to change the color scheme in this forum.


More than that will be changing very soon.


----------

